#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 文學創作 >  > 文字角色扮演 >  > [討論] <狼樂園劇場>   劇名:亞斯的安樂香菇暴動"   問題討論~

## Schak

哈呼~(深吸一口氣....

大家好，我的名字叫夏克，大家可以叫我小夏><!! 請各位多多指教~

小夏是這次，<狼樂園劇場>   劇名:"亞斯的安樂香菇暴動"    的小說編寫者0///0.........

因為最近狼樂園的聊天室好幾次上演"有劇情的戲碼"所以眾獸們就想要把"內容"，改寫成"小說"瞜>///<~

(咳嗽)!!!  那小夏現在就來發準演員名單瞜(就是一定會出現的獸) :jcdragon-keke: ~

準演員    :Sad: 反派)艾力斯、卡斯特      (正派)幻.玄冥、碎風、空之白狼、努特、小夏。(目前是這樣><!)

路過的獸:白拓、凔藍、焱狼、 隱森の威狼。

暴動觸發者:亞斯特德

一.小夏還請准演員們提供以下資料給小夏喔~
1.綽號:

2.技能:

3.特殊能力:

4.武器:

二.還有其他獸想加入這齣戲的嗎~~小夏非常歡迎喔 :jcdragon-xd: ~
想加入的話請提供以下資料.
1.名字:

2.綽號:

3.技能:

4.特殊能力:

5.武器:

6.想當正派還是反派:



接下來就是重要的地方瞜~~

----------


## Schak

小夏忘記補充.....><"

大家希望最後的結局是

1.Bad end

2.Happy end

請回答喔~

----------


## Norya.Polaris

我想加入OWO
1.名字:諾雅

2.綽號:小傢伙

3.技能:霹靂連環爪(腳掌產生可以自由控制的閃電)，極冰風暴(製造出巨大冰晶龍捲風)

4.特殊能力:吸收地心的能量來強化自己或是恢復體力XD

5.武器:槍、刀、閃電和冰晶

6.想當正派還是反派:反派=W=(XD

最後結局:看你唄XD~

小夏加油OWO/

----------


## 凔藍

敝龍來打個醬油XD (<--請無視
-----------------------------
好期待這個以樂園聊天室為背景的小說喔>w<
不過由於敝龍不是準演員所以就不留資料了 :jcdragon-nod-ebby: (直接無視第二點 (被踹
期待準演員們的賣力演出囉~(炸


另外敝龍選擇Bad End~ (被拖走

----------


## 斯冰菊

1.名字:斯冰菊

2.綽號:北極凍狼

3.技能:一刻速成對聯、小說寫作。

4.特殊能力:絕對零度凍笑話，完全發威能讓地球回到冰河期。

5.武器:牙齒和爪子，基本上還是以魔法為主，齒爪只用於獵食。

6.想當正派還是反派:反派

7.HAPPY ENDING！！！ :wuffer_laugh: 

夏克加油喔！！！ :wuffer_glee: 凹嗚~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~！！！ :wuf_e_howl: (小說一定超成功之嗥)

----------


## 艾力斯

1.綽號:小艾

2.技能:腦補(把腦中想的東西具現化)

3.特殊能力:嗜血(碰到血會暴走)

4.武器:小刀 步槍

ending? bad好像不錯

----------


## 碎風

1.綽號:小碎或小風  (隨你們高興

2.技能:神形翔天(可以瞬移到任何所見之處) 風暴盛宴 (將敵人困於風暴之中無法移動)

         風神護佑(抵擋任何的攻擊且治癒傷口  也可施於別獸身上) 颶風終結(將風的力量集結於刀上/身上  之後以極快的速度砍過/衝過敵人)

3.特殊能力:

4.武器:雙刀 風 (通常以風為主

Ending 的話就看弟弟怎麼安排囉~~

----------


## 血色玫瑰

1.名字:神槍獸女遊俠-血色玫瑰

2.綽號:玫瑰

3.技能:槍舞
         (一段時間化身為龍捲風形態，在龍捲風形態期間，以閃電速度開槍對別人/獸造成傷害)

4.特殊能力:
第一種：當只剩下自己的時候，傷害將會強化

第二種：當在潛伏的壯態下，將會開啟追擊模式，攻擊準確率將會大幅提升(即是比較容易爆頭啦XD)

5.武器:兩把手槍(雙槍)

6.想當正派還是反派:反派XDD

結局就看你囉=w=
最後，加油 :jcdragon-shy2:

----------


## 銀羽

1.名字:銀羽

2.綽號:小羽、羽

3.技能:月之嚎:對著滿月嚎叫而集結月光的力量注射到自己身體內令自已所有能力提升2倍,同時身體也圍著一團淡藍色的煙霧
極冰風曓:將附近所有東西化為冰而組成一個龍卷風狀的風曓,然後沖向敵方

4.特殊能力:預知一切

5.武器:冰晶爪

6.想當正派還是反派:反派~

最後結局:看你啦~

----------


## 卡斯特

什麼?!我是反派
我只是誤食安樂菇而已呀!(洩題
算了，我沒差
綽號:卡滋
技能:火攻(紅火攻擊，藍火治癒
特殊能力:無法控制時，幻獸會出現，我則是失去意識，醒來時會十分自責
武器:爪和牙
結局:都好
附註:若背景是月全蝕我會更無法控制

----------


## 川崎大龍

我也想加入...

1.名字:川崎大龍
2.綽號:川崎
3.技能:龍光噴射-發設毀滅性雷射
4.特殊能力:可以感受到對方的想法,情緒等(無法照意志發動)
5.武器:徒手搏擊居多
6.想當正派還是反派:正派

結局:happy ending

期待看到小夏的小說喔! 話說最近小說版真的越來越熱鬧了...

----------


## 奇比斯克

巨龍也要來拍戲>W<，一定要讓我出現喔，報名資料如下


1.名字:奇比斯克
2.綽號:奇比
3.技能:噴火、衝擊波
4.特殊能力:發光驅魔!!?
5.武器:召喚真世羽之劍
6.想當正派還是反派:正派呀

 結局:happy ending 如果劇情走向這一步當然是最好


好期待喔，小夏加油喔，給一個巨龍龍吻(!??等等

----------


## 幻.玄冥

綽號:幻幻 小玄  玄玄
技能:翠綠之水(攻擊性的破壞之雨  麻痺之雨 治癒性的生命之雨 園藝師的黑色花園(←吸收毒素)等等)與湛藍之剪
特殊技能:能剪除對方攻擊能力的湛藍剪擊
武器:園藝大剪刀  精靈水壺
結局:當然是Happy end囉

----------


## 努特

綽號:沒有
技能:會使用水的三態(水,冰與氣體
特殊能力:裂冰震
武器:冰劍
結局:都好
小夏加油~

----------


## 黑倫

我也想參加OwO
名字:黑倫

2.綽號:小倫

3.技能:迅雷斬   烈焰巨斬

4.特殊能力:隱身術

5.武器:雙刃

6.想當正派還是反派:我想要跟哥哥一樣 所以是反派

----------


## Schak

<狼樂園劇場> 劇名:亞斯的安樂香菇暴動"

小夏感謝大家的熱情參與唷~~ :jcdragon-keke: ~~

那人物徵選就先在這告一段落瞜~~接下來小夏會努力去完成這部小說的>///<  (可能會有點久..還請大家耐心等候Q...Q.....

----------


## 月光銀牙

我也想湊一腳.......

1.名字:銀牙

2.綽號:月、銀牙

3.技能:物理攻擊

4.特殊能力:巨魔化

5.武器:七星刀

6.想當正派還是反派:反派 (我本來就不是好狼)

----------

